# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Kapitalizmi, ideali i panjohur

## Toro

_Justifikimi moral i kapitalizmit nuk qendron ne ceshtjen altruiste se paraqet menyren me te mire te mundshme per te arritur "te miren e perbashket".
Eshte e vertete se kapitalizmi eshte -nese "e mira e perbashket" ka ndonji kuptim- por kjo eshte pasoje sekondare e kapitalizmit. Justifikimi moral i kapitalizmit qendron ne faktin se eshte i vetmi system ne harmoni me natyren arsyetuese njerezore, sepse mbron njeriun mbijetues dhe se principi kryesor i tij eshte : drejtesia_ -*AYN RAND*


*KAPITALIZMI, IDEALI I PANJOHUR*


*CFARE ESHTE KAPITALIZMI?*

Kapitalizmi eshte nje system shoqeror i bazuar ne principet e individualizmit. Termi "kapitalizem" eshte i perdorur ne kete rast ne sensin e gjere filozofiko-politik dhe jo ne sensin e ngushte ekonomik. ( psh. ekonomia e tregut te lire)

Realiteti eshte ABSOLUT.
Realiteti eshte ai qe ekziston. Eshte absolut.
Eshte standarti i te vertetes , genjeshtres dhe i arbitrares.
Gjerat jane ato qe jane , pavaresisht ndjenjave tona apo te dikujt tjeter, pavaresisht nga idete, deshirat, urimet dhe emocionet.
Ose te perdorim fjalet e Aristotelit: â€œA-ja eshte A. Te jesh dmth te jesh dicka, i perkufizuar, i kufizuar dhe jo kontradiktor.â€

*ARSYEJA ESHTE MJETI PER MBIJETESEN E NJERIUT*
Arsyeja eshte mjeti i vetem per te njohur realitetin mbi te cilin bazohet mbijetesa njerezore ne kete realitet.
Qofte kur njeriu eshte ne nje ishull te pabanuar , i rrethuar nga nje tufe kanibalesh , qofte kur jeton ne mes te botes se qyteteruar , ne nje qytet te madh, njeriu duhet te mendoje dhe te veproje sipas mendimeve te tij nese jetesa eshte synimi i tij.

*INDIVIDI ESHTE SOVRAN*
Njeriu eshte nje qenie me arsye dhe realiteti i dikton se qe njeriu te mbijetoje ai duhet te jete i arsyeshem...sipas zgjedhjes se tij.
Njeriu eshte nje qenie e deshires se lire. Ai mund te zgjedhi te mendoje , te mos mendoje apo te evitoje dicka- por zgjedhja qe ben ama eshte nje domosdoshmeri.Mendimet e tij percaktojne :karakterin e tij, vlerat e tija, emocionet dhe veprimet e tija. Pra mendimet percaktojne fatin e tij.

Arsyeja eshte atributi i vetem i nje individi. Dhe e arsyetuara e njeriut percakton zgjedhjet dhe veprimet e tij vetem kur njeriu eshte zot i fatit te vet, dmth ka SOVRANITET PERSONAL

Njeriu eshte zot i vetes se vet dhe jo skllav i shoqerise.

Njeriu mund te fitoje vlera te pacmueshme duke jetuar mes njerezve te tjere dhe nese shoqeria ku jeton eshte njerezore. Keto jane njohurite dhe shkembimi i eksperiencave.
Nje shoqeri njerezore eshte ajo ne te cilen secili njeri e konsideron veten si qenie absolute: qe cdo njeri eshte i zoti i vetvetes dhe te tjeret nuk jane sherbetoret e tij, as ai eshte sherbetori i tyre.
Ose duke perdorur fjalet e Xhon Galtit:
_"Betohem per jeten time dhe per dashurine qe kam per te se une kurre nuk do te jetoj sipas deshirave te dikujt tjeter , as do ti kerkoj dikujt tjeter te jetoje sipas deshirave te mia"_

Qe njeriu te jetoje ne nje shoqeriai duhet te kerkoje vetem nje gje nga njerezit e tjere perreth tij:*LIRINE E VEPRIMIT*
Qe te jetoje nepermjet arsyes ne shoqeri, njeriu duhet te kerkoje vetem nje gje nga pjesetaret e tjere te shoqerise: liri veprimi.
Liria e veprimit nuk do te thote qe dikush duhet te veproje vetem po te kete leje, leje e cila mund te hiqet nga nje diktator apo nga "turma demokratike",por liri veprimi si nje te drejte absolute.

Njeriu i do keto te drejta per veprime te cilat jane te domosdoshme per mbeshtjetjen e jetes se vete, me te drejte me themelore te drejten e jetes nga e cila derivojne te drejtat e tjera si e drejta e lirise, te pasurise, te arritjes se lumturise.

*TE DREJTAT JANE PRINCIPE MORALE.....*

Te drejtat jane principe morale qe perkufizojne lirine e veprimit te njeriut ne kontekstin shoqeror.
Te drejtat jane te patjetersueshme ---ato nuk mund te jene kundra moralit. p.sh. nje hajdut mund te te vjedhe, por moralisht ai eshte gabim dhe ti ke te drejte. 
Te drejtat nuk garantojne te mira materiale, por garantojne lirine e veprimit ( te drejten e lirise) dhe jane nje garanci i rezultatit te ketyre veprimeve ( e drejta e pasurise).
I vetmi detyrim qe te imponojne te drejtat e tjetrit eshte qe ti ti lesh ata te qete. p.sh. i lire te veprosh ne sferen e te drejtave te tua.

*Ushtrimi i force fizike e ben mendjen e njeriut te pavlefshme.*

Ne kontekstin politik, liria ka vetem nje domethenie: liria nga ushtrimi i forces nga te tjeret.
Vetem nepermjet ushtrimit te dhunes ( forces) njeriu mund te : parandalohet te flasi, te grabitet nga te mirat e tija materiale ose te vritet. 

Vetem nepermjet ushtrimit te forces mund te privohen te drejtat e dikujt. Vetem ushtrimi i forces mund ta beje nje njeri te ndaloje se menduari , duke e bere mendjen te pavlefshme si mjet mbijetese.

Eshte per kete arsye - sepse dhuna e ben mendjen e dikujt te pavlefshme- cdo njeri ka te drejten e vetembrojtjes, te drejten tu kunderpergjigjet atyre qe e filluan te paret ushtrimin e dhunes. Por njeriu MORAL vete kurre nuk mund te ushtroje moralisht i pari dhune. 

Perdorimi i forces ne vetvete nuk ka te keqe, por ta ushtrosh ate i pari eshte e keqe. Te perdoresh force ne kunderpergjigje, ne vetembrojtje kundra atyre qe e filluan te paret nuk eshte thjesht nje opsion moral, por eshte nje detyre morale. Nje njeri i moralshem nuk ka asgje per te fituar kur nje tjeter perpiqet ta vrasi, por ka shume per te humbur nese nuk e mbron veten e vet. Per kete arsye, eshte i drejte perdorimi i forces per tu kunderpergjigjur dhe per tu vetembrojtur. Ne kontradikte me doktrinat e pacifisteve, perdorimi i 
forces per vetembrojtje eshte nje gjerat qe i perkasin te mires


*DETYRA E QEVERISE ESHTE QE TE MBROJE TE DREJTAT*

Gjendja e njeriut ne natyre ku te gjithe njerezit e perdornin forcen pa rezervime, sipas ligjit te xhungles , nuk eshte vecse nje gjendje anarkie, lufte civile dhe lufte bandash. Per te vendosur per perdorimin e forces si kunderpergjigje nen objektivin e kontrollit ligjor, nepermjet ligjeve te percaktuara qarte dhe qe jane logjikisht te bazuar ne principin e te drejtave, nje shoqeri njerezore zgjedh qeverine, duke i dhene asaj te drejten e kunderpergjigjes kunder atyre qe nisin perdorimin e forces.

Qeveria ka monopol ne perdorimin e forces fizike.
Qeveria eshte nje institucion qe ka monopol ne perdorimin e forces fizike. Ky pushtet ligjor - i perdorimit te forces-mund te perdoret vetem per nje qellim: tu kundra pergjigjet atyre qe filluan ushtrimin e dhunes sipas ligjeve te caktuara me paanshmeri.

Asnjehere ky pushtet nuk mund te perdoret per te filluar ushtrimin e forces, por qeveria eshte e lejuar VETEM te kunderpergjigjet dhe te mbroje njerezit kundra atyre qe e fillojne te paret ushtrimin e forces.

Pushteti shteteror nuk mund te perdoret kurre per te filluar ushtrimin e forces.
Meqe asnje individ ne kapacitetin e tij privat-si qytetar i thjeshte- moralisht nuk mund te filloje te ushtroje force kundra te tjereve, as ne kapacitetin e tij publik - si zyrtar shteteror- nuk mund te filloje te ushtroje force.

Moralisht, askush nuk mund te filloje te ushtroje force kundra nje tjetri per cilendo arsye, qofte dhe nese arsyeja presupozohet te jete per "te miren e perbashket". ( Mos valle a nuk eshte dhe individi , te drejtat e te cilit privohen per "te miren e perbashket" , nje pjestar i "bashkesise" ( publikut) gjithashtu?)

Nga se perbehet atehere nje qeveri?
Per te mbrojtur te drejtat njerezore, nje qeveri duhet te kete tre gjera: nje ushtri - per te mbrojtur kundra agresoreve te huaj, nje trupe policie - per te mbrojtur nga kriminelet vendas dhe nje sistem gjyqesor - per te zgjidhur ceshtje te ndryshme, permbushjen e kontratave dhe per te denuar kriminelet sipas ligjeve te paracaktuara me objektivitet.

*Shteti i ligjeve objektive, jo i vullnetit te diktatoreve*
Per tu siguruar se asnje despot -qofte ky nje diktator i vetem, nje grup i caktuar politik qe ben presion apo nje shumice "demokratike" e nje levizjeje - nuk mund te uzurpojne pushtetin qeveritar dhe ta kthejne ne nje makine qe vepron kundra qytetareve te vet, cdo aspekt i qeverise eshte kodifikuar dhe i percaktuar sipas ligjeve te paracaktuara me objektivitet.

Nje nje shoqeri te lire cdo njeri pa perjashtim jeton nen rregullin e ligjit, ne opozite me diktaturat ku jetojne nen vullnetin e njerezve te tjere. Rregulli ligjor ka vetem nje qellim te vetem: *TE MBROJE TE DREJTAT E MINORITETIT ME TE VOGEL QE KA EKZISTUAR NDONJIHERE - INDIVIDIT*.
Nje trup i tere ligjesh te kodifikuara ,te integruara dhe jo-kontradiktore formon nje legjislacion, i cili e konsideron nje njeri te pafajshem perderisa ai te provohet se eshte i fajshem, ne opozite me rregullat e legjislatures iracionale qe e konsiderojne nje njeri te fajshem derisa ai te provoje ne nje fare menyre se eshte i pafajshem, sipas deshirave te cdo mizantropi qe ka mundur te futen ne poste publike.

*Dokumenti suprem legal i nje shoqerie te tille eshte Kushtetuta* - nje mburoje legale e qytetareve kundra krimineleve private dhe zyrtareve publike qe perpiqen ti imitojne metodat e tyre kriminale.

Qellimi i Kushtetutes nuk eshte ti japi pushtet te pakufizuar qeverise, as te kufizoje te drejtat e individit, por te kufizoje pushtetin e qeverise ne ate per te cilen eshte qellimi i ekzistences se saj: mbrojtjen e te drejtave te individit. Me fjale te tjera, nje qytetar eshte i lire te beje cfare te doje mjafton te mos jete e ndaluar ( nen nje sistem te drejte ligjor i vetmi veprim i ndaluar eshte dhunimi i te drejtave te te tjerave), kurse nje zyrtar shteteror e ka te kufizuar se cfare eshte i lejuar te beje.

*Imagjinoni*

A mund te imagjinoni se cili do te ishte rezultati i nje shoqerie ku iniciativa e ushtrimit te forces do te ishte e ndaluar ne te gjitha relacionet? Sigurisht nuk do ta bente cdo njeri te moralshem, as do te parandalonte cdo padrejtesi. Por a e mendoni se cfare mund te bente?

Do te rezultonte ne : 
Nje shoqeri te deshires se mire dhe te miresise, ku cdo njeri do ta shihte fqinjin e vet jo si pjese te nje bande te gatshme per ta grabitur, por si nje potencial te mundshem per te shkembyer eksperienca dhe te mira materiale, nga i cili do te perfitonte vlera te pacmueshme.

Nje shoqeri ku cdo njeri do te ishte i pergatitur te gjykoje dhe te gjykohet- jo nga ngjyra e lekures , por nga permbajtja e karakterit dhe personalitetit te tij.

Nje shoqeri ku cdo njeri mund ti falet Zotit te vet, ne menyren e tij unike - qofte dhe nese ky zot do te ishte me i madhi i te gjithe zoterve: "Uni!"

Nje shoqeri te mendimit te lire dhe te veprimit te lire te individeve dhe jo nje shoqeri te nje kolektivi pa ngjyre te udhehequr nga nje despot qe ka monopolizuar titullin e "zerit te popullit".

Nje shoqeri ku cdo njeri eshte i lire te arrije lumturine e tij, sipas cdo menyre qe i pelqen.

*Nje shoqeri ku....*

Nje shoqeri ku fitimi i nje njeriu nuk eshte kurre ne kurriz te sakrifices se nje tjetri, por ne perfitim reciprok te te dyve.

Nje shoqeri ku arti nuk eshte nje pirg i corganizuar zhgarravinash te vizatuara nga nje hippie i droguar me symbyllur, por nje kryeveper e shkelqyeshme, qe tregon njeriun se si mund te jete dhe si duhet te jete : hero.

Nje shoqeri ku e qenit "individ" nuk eshte dicka siperfaqesore si psh veshja e pantallonave se prapthi apo e patura e 5 vatheve ne hunde, por i referohet dickaje te rendesishme: te qenit prodhues, krijues, mendimtar - moralist.

Nje shoqeri ku e keqja nuk shperblehet , por denohet dhe e mira admirohet dhe lavderohet. Nje shoqeri ku virtyti nuk eshte dobesi, por fuqi.

Nje shoqeri ku jeta e pasurive te imagjinueshme eshte nje mundesi - per cilindo qe ka deshire te mendoje.

Nje shoqeri ku cdo njeri mund te ngrihet aq lart sa deshiron dhe mundet.

Nje shoqeri ku ajri , uji dhe pasuria e cdo njeriu jane aq te pastra sa ai deshiron ti beje ato.

Nje shoqeri ku arsimi nuk eshte nje "lavazh truri" i detyruar, por ne te vertete nje eksperience e zgjerimit te mendimit.

Nje shoqeri ku njerezit do te kene pak nevoje per droga te ti shpetojne realitetit, sepse nuk do te kete arsye per perdorimin e droges.

Nje shoqeri ku kostoja e jeteses bie vazhdimisht dhe ku te ardhurat rriten gradualisht.

Nje shoqeri te paqes , prosperitetit dhe lumturise - ku te gjithe njerezit kane marredhenie jo si padron dhe sherbetor por si tregtare qe shkembejne vleren per vlere me deshiren e tyre te lire, per te pasur perfitim reciprok. 

Nje shoqeri ku njerezit jetojne ne harmoni me realitetin , te udhehequr nga procesi i arsyes.

_Kapitalizmi eshte i vetmi ideal perparimtar, sepse eshte i vetmi sistem shoqeror qe e le njeriun te lire te ndjeki - dhe te arrije- lumturine e vet._
Kapitalizmi eshte nje ideal moral sepse eshte i vetmi sistem shoqeror qe e lejon njeriun te jete i lire te jete moral - te jetoje nga perdorimi i mendjes se tij.

Kapitalizmi eshte ideali objektiv -sepse eshte i vetmi sistem qe eshte i vertete, si ne teorine filozofike ashtu dhe ne praktiken ekonomike.

----------

Cerebro (25-07-2014),Do Not Tread On (30-07-2014)

----------


## uj me gaz

_Justifikimi moral i kapitalizmit nuk qendron ne ceshtjen altruiste se paraqet menyren me te mire te mundshme per te arritur "te miren e perbashket".
Eshte e vertete se kapitalizmi eshte -nese "e mira e perbashket" ka ndonji kuptim- por kjo eshte pasoje sekondare e kapitalizmit. Justifikimi moral i kapitalizmit qendron ne faktin se eshte i vetmi system ne harmoni me natyren arsyetuese njerezore, sepse mbron njeriun mbijetues dhe se principi kryesor i tij eshte : drejtesia -AYN RAND_


1. drejtesia eshte koncepti me relativ qe mund te egzistoje ne bote. eshte me se e qarte se edhe brenda asaj qe quhet arsye drejtesia evolon. p.sh. skllaveria ishte e drejte para 200 vjetesh, sot s'eshte me.

2. arsyetimi nuk eshte elementi i vetem i qenies njerezore. njeriu ka edhe ndienja, emocione, ndjesi, vlera e te cilave nuk mund te percaktohet dot ne menyre absolute.

3. kush mund te dije c'eshte njeriu mbijetues? bankieret miliardere me tru xhungle, qe per interesa vetjake perdhunojne barbarisht edhe ate pike te fundit arsyeje, qe i mbetet qenies njerezore: strehes nga shiu, bora e te ftohtit, apo politikanet oportuniste, qe u mbajne ison xhunglaxhinjve ne kurriz te tere shoqerise?

4. kapitalizmi ka mbetur akoma sot e kesaj dite e vetmja alternative per arsyen e thjeshte, se ne vendet industriale u shoqerua nga rendi demokratik i organizimit te shoqerise qe bazohej ne dije te mirefillta shkencore dhe jo ne ideologji ndarese. dhe e vetmja menyre mbijetese e kapitalizmit do ishte vendosja ne qender te tij e pikerisht "te mires te perbashket", asaj te ciles i kane kushtuar jeten, punen, ndergjegjen dhe ndienjat ata njerez te urte e te mencur, pa te cilet shoqeria e sotme kapitaliste do ishte akoma xhungel.     

per me shume, me vone.

----------


## Smth_Poetic

Principi kryesor i kapitalizmit eshte drejtesia??!!!
Ne kapitalizem ekziston vetem nocioni ''une'' e ne socializem ekziston nocioni ''ne'' .

Si thua ti uje me gaz , ku mundet drejtesia ne zere vend me lehte ne keto dy  nocione?

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

ky qe po eshte i vetmi qe se psrisja te fliste per kapitalizmin  :pa dhembe: 
per fashizmin mbase i shkon me shume....

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Kapitalizmi,nuk mund te jete ideal,ne kuptimin e dyfishte te fjales.
Eshte thjeshte,nje sistem ekonomik e social.

----------


## TetovaMas

Kapitalizmi eshte thjeshte, Pakica e pasur dominon mby shumicen e varfur.

----------


## Toro

> [I]
> 1. drejtesia eshte koncepti me relativ qe mund te egzistoje ne bote. eshte me se e qarte se edhe brenda asaj qe quhet arsye drejtesia evolon. p.sh. skllaveria ishte e drejte para 200 vjetesh, sot s'eshte me.


Skllaveria ishte fenomen i pranueshem per shoqerine e perpara 200 vjeteve. Sot eshte i papranueshem, por perseri ekziston (psh vendet e Afrikes apo Azise, por edhe ne Perendim ne formen e skllaverise se perkohshme te te ashtuquajturve emigrante ilegale qe punojne per ata qe i transportuan per 2-3 vjet pa pagese ose ne formen e prostitucionit modern ku shume femrave iu imponohet me dhune te punojne si prostituta. Por sipas botekuptimit kapitalist, si skllaveria e para 200 vjeteve ashtu dhe ajo moderne jane PADREJTESIRA. 



> 2. arsyetimi nuk eshte elementi i vetem i qenies njerezore. njeriu ka edhe ndienja, emocione, ndjesi, vlera e te cilave nuk mund te percaktohet dot ne menyre absolute.


Arsyetimi eshte elementi i vetem i qenies njerezore qe e lejon njeriun te MBIJETOJE. Provo njere ne jeten tende te mbijetosh pa arsye, i bazuar vetem ne emocione apo vetem ne ndjenja. Nuk po flas per gjera te komplikuara si puna, financat apo arti, por per gjera elementare. Dil psh ne ballkon dhe provo te kesh emocione te forta qe te bejne te ndihesh i pamposhtur dhe i pathyeshem dhe te kesh ndjenja eforike se se i zoti te fluturosh si zog. Eshte arsyetimi qe ta mban koken mbi supe dhe te thote se po te hidhesh perpjete nga emocionet, nuk do fluturosh se ke ndjenja, por do biesh shakull nga kati i peste sepse te terheq graviteti! Provo te kalosh pa arsye jo me teper se 10 minuta te jetes tende dhe ec e me thuaj nese gjalle apo jo! 



> 3. kush mund te dije c'eshte njeriu mbijetues? bankieret miliardere me tru xhungle, qe per interesa vetjake perdhunojne barbarisht edhe ate pike te fundit arsyeje, qe i mbetet qenies njerezore: strehes nga shiu, bora e te ftohtit, apo politikanet oportuniste, qe u mbajne ison xhunglaxhinjve ne kurriz te tere shoqerise?


Sipas kapitalizmit dhe objektivizmit cdo person qe mbijeton me arsye quhet mbijetues. 
Ti permende bankieret me "tru xhungle" dhe interesat e tyre vetjake qe blla blla...etj perralla me mbret. Por fakti eshte se asnje bankier nuk te vjen ne shtepi te te japi para me interes me zor apo te dali ne rruge me pistolete tek koka te thote ec e merr para borxh ne banken time! Jane pikerisht ata "qyqaret" qe nuk perdorin arsyen qe shkojne e marrin (ne fakt luten, madje disa dhe genjejne ne aplikacionet e tyre vetem e vetem qe tu jepet huaja) para qe nuk mund ti paguajne dot e qe pastaj qahen se e ka fajin gjithe bota, pervec tyre e mungeses se tyre te arsyetimit. 



> 4. kapitalizmi ka mbetur akoma sot e kesaj dite e vetmja alternative per arsyen e thjeshte, se ne vendet industriale u shoqerua nga rendi demokratik i organizimit te shoqerise qe bazohej ne dije te mirefillta shkencore dhe jo ne ideologji ndarese. dhe e vetmja menyre mbijetese e kapitalizmit do ishte vendosja ne qender te tij e pikerisht "te mires te perbashket", asaj te ciles i kane kushtuar jeten, punen, ndergjegjen dhe ndienjat ata njerez te urte e te mencur, pa te cilet shoqeria e sotme kapitaliste do ishte akoma xhungel.


Me fal por ajo qe ti sot quan "kapitalizem" nuk eshte fare kapitalizem. Sot ne te gjithe boten akoma dhe ne SHBA sistemi ekonomiko-politik eshte statik ose nje mix kapitalisto-socialist. Shtete ku ekziston kapitalizmi absolut nuk ka. Kapitalizmi ka ekzistuar si sistem politiko ekonomiko shoqeror vetem disa dekada ne vende te ndryshme te botes vetem perkohesisht.  Prosperiteti ekonomik ne vendet te ashtuquajtura sot kapitaliste eshte ne varesi direkte te lirise se individit (lexo mesiper se cfare eshte liria ne kapitalizem). Sa me i lire te jete individi aq me i perparuar ekonomikisht eshte shteti ku ai jeton. Nuk eshte rastesi qe shumica derrmuese e shteteve afrikane jane te varfra. Jane pothuajse te gjitha shtete diktatoriale ku qeveria nuk lejon lirite me elementare te nje individi, ku dhuna ka zene vendin e arsyes. 




> per me shume, me vone.


Je i mirepritur.

----------


## gesti_7

kapitalizmi i spjeguar me siper mund te jete nje anarki dhe kjo mund te arrihet vetem kur te gjithe individet te kene moral dhe arsyetim te njejte i cili buron nga brendia e tyre dhe pa imponim nga jashte!!

a mund te ndodhe kjo??
a mund ta studiosh arsyetimin e nje individi te ndare nga ndjenjat, emocionet dhe instiktet??
a mund te nderthuren arsyetimi me ndjenjat ne menyre te njejte te cdo person, dhe ne kete menyre te jape kapitalistin model dhe kapitalizmin ideal??

nese kapitalizmi sheh individin si zot te vetes se vet a mundet ai qe mendon me "UNE" qe te percaktoje ligjin perfekt per tjetrin??
a mund te behet objektiv njeriu deri ne ate mase, pa marre parasysh interesat vetjake?

une mendoj qe edhe ky sistem, njelloj si socializmi, qe mendon gjithmone "NE", dhe kjo e vendosur nga nje "UNE" nuk mund te ekzistoje.
nuk mund te kete nje sistem qe te jete ose "UNE" ose "NE", por vetem me nderthurjen edhe "UNE" edhe "NE"
dhe ne kete rast eshte i pashmangshem "eleminimi" i disa mendimeve te pakices "UNE" per qellime perfitimi te shumices "NE"
pra seleksionojme mendimin dhe arsyetimin e unit dhe e veme ne sherbim te shoqerise.

*asnjehere njeriu nuk mund te jete zot i vetes se vet*

----------


## uj me gaz

_Skllaveria ishte fenomen i pranueshem per shoqerine e perpara 200 vjeteve. Sot eshte i papranueshem, por perseri ekziston (psh vendet e Afrikes apo Azise, por edhe ne Perendim ne formen e skllaverise se perkohshme te te ashtuquajturve emigrante ilegale qe punojne per ata qe i transportuan per 2-3 vjet pa pagese ose ne formen e prostitucionit modern ku shume femrave iu imponohet me dhune te punojne si prostituta. Por sipas botekuptimit kapitalist, si skllaveria e para 200 vjeteve ashtu dhe ajo moderne jane PADREJTESIRA._ 

si fillim: kapitalizmi eshte ideologji qe ka ne thelb PRONEN private dhe ruajtjen me cdo kusht te saj. 

(pa)drejtesia eshte koncept universal njerezor i pavarur nga cdo ideologji. ne kontekstin arsyetues mund te thuhet po ashtu se drejtesia eshte qellim, rruge, zhvendosje dhe jo e mire materiale ne sherbim te nje ideologjie te caktuar. 

_Arsyetimi eshte elementi i vetem i qenies njerezore qe e lejon njeriun te MBIJETOJE. Provo njere ne jeten tende te mbijetosh pa arsye, i bazuar vetem ne emocione apo vetem ne ndjenja. Nuk po flas per gjera te komplikuara si puna, financat apo arti, por per gjera elementare. Dil psh ne ballkon dhe provo te kesh emocione te forta qe te bejne te ndihesh i pamposhtur dhe i pathyeshem dhe te kesh ndjenja eforike se se i zoti te fluturosh si zog. Eshte arsyetimi qe ta mban koken mbi supe dhe te thote se po te hidhesh perpjete nga emocionet, nuk do fluturosh se ke ndjenja, por do biesh shakull nga kati i peste sepse te terheq graviteti! Provo te kalosh pa arsye jo me teper se 10 minuta te jetes tende dhe ec e me thuaj nese gjalle apo jo!_ 

pa dyshim qe arsyeja eshte element i nevojshem i qenies njerezore. ceshtja eshte se nuk eshte i mjaftueshem. 

_Sipas kapitalizmit dhe objektivizmit cdo person qe mbijeton me arsye quhet mbijetues. 
Ti permende bankieret me "tru xhungle" dhe interesat e tyre vetjake qe blla blla...etj perralla me mbret. Por fakti eshte se asnje bankier nuk te vjen ne shtepi te te japi para me interes me zor apo te dali ne rruge me pistolete tek koka te thote ec e merr para borxh ne banken time! Jane pikerisht ata "qyqaret" qe nuk perdorin arsyen qe shkojne e marrin (ne fakt luten, madje disa dhe genjejne ne aplikacionet e tyre vetem e vetem qe tu jepet huaja) para qe nuk mund ti paguajne dot e qe pastaj qahen se e ka fajin gjithe bota, pervec tyre e mungeses se tyre te arsyetimit._ 

jo, ai te shet shtepine e tjetrit me parate e nje tjetri, te mban peng ty tere jeten dhe fiton edhe miliarda me kete lloj praktike.

_Me fal por ajo qe ti sot quan "kapitalizem" nuk eshte fare kapitalizem. Sot ne te gjithe boten akoma dhe ne SHBA sistemi ekonomiko-politik eshte statik ose nje mix kapitalisto-socialist. Shtete ku ekziston kapitalizmi absolut nuk ka. Kapitalizmi ka ekzistuar si sistem politiko ekonomiko shoqeror vetem disa dekada ne vende te ndryshme te botes vetem perkohesisht.  Prosperiteti ekonomik ne vendet te ashtuquajtura sot kapitaliste eshte ne varesi direkte te lirise se individit (lexo mesiper se cfare eshte liria ne kapitalizem). Sa me i lire te jete individi aq me i perparuar ekonomikisht eshte shteti ku ai jeton. Nuk eshte rastesi qe shumica derrmuese e shteteve afrikane jane te varfra. Jane pothuajse te gjitha shtete diktatoriale ku qeveria nuk lejon lirite me elementare te nje individi, ku dhuna ka zene vendin e arsyes._ 

i lire une jam te shkoj deri ne banke, se te fle poshte ures p.sh. m'a ndalon ligji. pastaj ne banke liria ime humbet se fillon liria e prones...

----------


## Kavir

Ky lloj kapitalizmi idilik eshte po aq utopik sa teorite komuniste, teorite anarkiste apo edhe "jeta e lumtur baritore" (bukolike) ku mbizoterojne ngjyrat e embla romantike. 
Autorit me duhet t`ja them me keqardhje qe romantizmi eshte pak semure. Ka vetem 200 vjet qe ka vdekur.

Kapitalizmi nuk ka triumfuar sepse eshte "i perkryer" apo sepse bazohet mbi "drejtesine". Keto jane pallavra per eufemizem ose e thene me qarte per maskimin e se vertetes. Kapitalizmi ka triumfuar sepse "njeriu mbijetues" (sic na e quan A.Rand) rrjep pasurine e "njeriut jo-mbijetues" dhe formon ate qe quhet "perqendrim te pasurise" dhe  perdorimi i kesaj pasurie te perqendruar sjell ate qe quhet "ekonomi e shkalles". Qe e thene me thjesht shpejgohet: 
Po te investosh 5 leke sjell  6 leke. Pra 20% fitim.
Po te investosh 100 leke sjell 150 leke. Pra 50% fitim.

Dhe kapitalizmi i jep te drejte (nga ana ideologjike) "njeriut mbijetues" te perdore kete perqendrim te pasurise sipas interesit te tij personal, pa marre parasysh qe NE jetojme ne nje SHOQERI. Dhe "shoqeri" nenkupton qe ka interesa private, ka edhe interesa te PERBASHKETA. Kapitalizmi i meshon fort pjeses se pare dhe le ne hije pjesen e dyte. 

Rezultati eshte ky qe shohim sot.
Justifikimet qe "ky nuk eshte kapitalizem i paster" jane po aq pavlere sa justifikimet e neokomunisteve qe "eksperimenti 1917-1989" nuk ishte "komunizem i paster" apo te besiimtareve qe justifikojne krimet dhe lufterat e besimeve te tyre. Kapitalizmi nuk mund te ishte ndryshe nga c`eshte.

Megjithate besoj se kapitalizmi sic e njohim sot eshte ne fazen e dekadences dhe pas ca kohesh do i ktheje patkonjte nga dielli.

----------


## xfiles

Kapitalizmi eshte thjesht ligj i natyres,
ku te gjithe kane te drejta te barabarta, por ku rezultatet e sejcilit varet vetem nga merita personale.

I forti do kapitalizem sepse eshte i ndergjegjshem per zotesine e vet.
I dobeti do komunizem, qe te haje ne kurriz te tjetrit.

----------

Cerebro (25-07-2014)

----------


## land

Kapitalizmi eshte femija bastard i demokracise.

----------


## gesti_7

> I forti do kapitalizem sepse eshte i ndergjegjshem per zotesine e vet.
> I dobeti do komunizem, qe te haje ne kurriz te tjetrit.


i forti do kapitalizem ne momentin qe eshte "dele" sepse do qe ti jepet edhe atij e njejta mundesi qe i eshte dhene "bariut" te tij.
vere te fortin ne majen e piramides dhe pyete se cfare kerkon, kapitalizem apo komunizem?
si mendon do jete pergjigja?

----------


## number

gesti_7 tash cdo gje eshte piramide edhe familja eshte njefare piramide.Enver Hoxha ariti ne maje te piramides por te ishte tash gjalle ku do te ishte.. ne fund shifet cdo gje ta shohim edhe saliun ne fund, poashtu edhe ediramen ne fund... hallall i qoft fatos nanos beri pareee edhe u largua jo si keto tjeret  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## alem_de

Nuk e di ku e merni kete termin "Kapitalizem".Ne jetojme ne nje sistem ekonomiko-shoqerore shume te zhvilluar me nje fundament sociale me ekonomi te orientuar ne treg.Kjo ekonomi ka mbi jetuar disa ekonomi te formave tjera se eshte me afte per te mbi jetuar.

----------


## Toro

> kapitalizmi i spjeguar me siper mund te jete nje anarki dhe kjo mund te arrihet vetem kur te gjithe individet te kene moral dhe arsyetim te njejte i cili buron nga brendia e tyre dhe pa imponim nga jashte!!


C'lidhje ka anarkia me kapitalizmin? Anarkia mbeshtet shkaterrimin e shtetit, te prones etj, kapitalizmi e pranon shtetin (te kufizuar ne maksimum) dhe pronen e quan te shenjte. 



> a mund te ndodhe kjo??
> a mund ta studiosh arsyetimin e nje individi te ndare nga ndjenjat, emocionet dhe instiktet??
> a mund te nderthuren arsyetimi me ndjenjat ne menyre te njejte te cdo person, dhe ne kete menyre te jape kapitalistin model dhe kapitalizmin ideal??


Perse jo? Cila eshte ajo qe i pengon?



> nese kapitalizmi sheh individin si zot te vetes se vet a mundet ai qe mendon me "UNE" qe te percaktoje ligjin perfekt per tjetrin??
> a mund te behet objektiv njeriu deri ne ate mase, pa marre parasysh interesat vetjake?


Ne nje shoqeri kapitaliste *e drejta* e dikujt ekziston deri atje ku nuk i shkel *te drejtat* dikujt tjetrit. Kjo eshte norma. 



> une mendoj qe edhe ky sistem, njelloj si socializmi, qe mendon gjithmone "NE", dhe kjo e vendosur nga nje "UNE" nuk mund te ekzistoje.
> nuk mund te kete nje sistem qe te jete ose "UNE" ose "NE", por vetem me nderthurjen edhe "UNE" edhe "NE"
> dhe ne kete rast eshte i pashmangshem "eleminimi" i disa mendimeve te pakices "UNE" per qellime perfitimi te shumices "NE"
> pra seleksionojme mendimin dhe arsyetimin e unit dhe e veme ne sherbim te shoqerise.


Pra ti pranon qe nje pakice apo minoritet ne nje shoqeri duhet te shfrytezohet apo sakrifikoje se keshtu na qenkan interesat e 'shoqerise"?  Me pak fjale ti je per "mob rule". Nese shumica e shikon se interesi i saj eshte qe ty dhe komshiut psh tu merret shtepia, ti nuk e ke problem, packa se shtepine mund ta kesh vene me djersen e ballit. Ne rastin e ketij shembulli, ty qe do te te merret shtepia, ti si e konsideron veten si pjese te shoqerise?



> *asnjehere njeriu nuk mund te jete zot i vetes se vet*


[/quote]
Nje pyetje kisha per kete shprehje: Kur ti konsideron qe njeriu qe eshte qeliza e shoqerise nuk mund te jete zot i vetes (perse kush e ndalon?) si mund te jete nje shume qelizash (pra shoqeria) e zonja e vetes?

----------

Cerebro (25-07-2014)

----------


## Toro

[QUOTE=uj me gaz;2640200][i]


> si fillim: kapitalizmi eshte ideologji qe ka ne thelb PRONEN private dhe ruajtjen me cdo kusht te saj.


Shume dakort, por problemi qendron se ti konsideron qe ne kapitalizem njeriu eshte prone, kur faktikisht ne kapitalizem INDIVIDI eshte SOVRAN dhe I LIRE me te drejta te patjetersueshme. Njeriu nuk eshte dhe as ka per te qene kurre prone!



> (pa)drejtesia eshte koncept universal njerezor i pavarur nga cdo ideologji. ne kontekstin arsyetues mund te thuhet po ashtu se drejtesia eshte qellim, rruge, zhvendosje dhe jo e mire materiale ne sherbim te nje ideologjie te caktuar.


(Pa)drejtesia nuk eshte koncept (dmth dicka abstrakte), as qellim apo rruge per ti sherbyer nje ideologjie, por fenomen dicka reale. Ne kapitalizem privimi i te drejtave te nje individi quhet padrejtesi, mosprivimi i te drejtave te tij drejtesi. Gjerat jane shume te thjeshta. Pse i komplikon kot?



> pa dyshim qe arsyeja eshte element i nevojshem i qenies njerezore. ceshtja eshte se nuk eshte i mjaftueshem.


Nuk eshte i mjaftueshem per cfare? Po flisnim per mbijetesen e njeriut mos harro. Une te dhashe shembuj te thjeshte se si njeriu mbijeton fale arsyetimit. Po pres nga ty meqe thua se arsyetimi nuk eshte i mjaftueshem, te me japesh nje shembull konkret dhe te thjeshte se si njeriu mund te mbijetoje nepermjet emocioneve apo ndjenjave. 




> jo, ai te shet shtepine e tjetrit me parate e nje tjetri, te mban peng ty tere jeten dhe fiton edhe miliarda me kete lloj praktike.


Ai me shet dicka me deshiren time (dhe te tij). Une nuk mund te konsideroj se po mbahem peng per dicka qe bleva me arsyetimin tim, deshiren time dhe vullnetin tim te lire. Ne boten e lire e kapitaliste quhet FAIR TRADE ose shqip shkembim i lire. 
Ku eshte e keqja e fitimit te miliardave? 




> i lire une jam te shkoj deri ne banke, se te fle poshte ures p.sh. m'a ndalon ligji. pastaj ne banke liria ime humbet se fillon liria e prones...


Ligji ta ndalon te flesh poshte ures per te njejten arsye qe te ndalon te flesh ne shtepine time pa aprovimin tim, sepse si ura ashtu dhe shtepia ime nuk jane prona jote. Nuk te privohet ndonji e drejte dmth. 
Kur pranon te behesh pronar, pranon te drejtat dhe te mirat materiale qe te ofron prona, por ne te njejten kohe pranon dhe pergjegjesite te ke per te (psh shtepia do paguar, do mirembajtur etj).

----------


## INFINITY©

> Shume dakort, por problemi qendron se ti konsideron qe ne kapitalizem njeriu eshte prone, kur faktikisht ne kapitalizem INDIVIDI eshte SOVRAN dhe I LIRE me te drejta te patjetersueshme. *Njeriu nuk eshte dhe as ka per te qene kurre prone!*


Ne teori apo ne realitet?!

----------


## Toro

> Ky lloj kapitalizmi idilik eshte po aq utopik sa teorite komuniste, teorite anarkiste apo edhe "jeta e lumtur baritore" (bukolike) ku mbizoterojne ngjyrat e embla romantike. 
> Autorit me duhet t`ja them me keqardhje qe romantizmi eshte pak semure. Ka vetem 200 vjet qe ka vdekur.


Wow...cfare gjuhe elokuente e denje per nje intelektual kafenesh. 



> Kapitalizmi nuk ka triumfuar sepse eshte "i perkryer" apo sepse bazohet mbi "drejtesine". Keto jane pallavra per eufemizem ose e thene me qarte per maskimin e se vertetes. Kapitalizmi ka triumfuar sepse "njeriu mbijetues" (sic na e quan A.Rand) rrjep pasurine e "njeriut jo-mbijetues" dhe formon ate qe quhet "perqendrim te pasurise" dhe  perdorimi i kesaj pasurie te perqendruar sjell ate qe quhet "ekonomi e shkalles". Qe e thene me thjesht shpejgohet: 
> Po te investosh 5 leke sjell  6 leke. Pra 20% fitim.
> Po te investosh 100 leke sjell 150 leke. Pra 50% fitim.


Pra sekreti eshte sesa investon....Sa e thjeshte. 
Po urdhero zotrote, investo 100 milione dollare per te prodhuar 10 miliarde kepuce te majta dhe shiko sesa do fitosh. 
Kapitalizmi te garanton te drejten te investosh, nuk te garanton fitimin. Ne kapitalizem ka nga ata qe perdorin arsyen dhe kane fitime, por ka dhe nga ata qe nuk e perdorin arsyen dhe humbasin. 
Sa per shembullin qe solle per "economies of scale" qe gjoja na qenkan garanci per fitime, kush ben me teper fitime : Walmart me 2 milione punonjes apo Google me 3000?



> Dhe kapitalizmi i jep te drejte (nga ana ideologjike) "njeriut mbijetues" te perdore kete perqendrim te pasurise sipas interesit te tij personal, pa marre parasysh qe NE jetojme ne nje SHOQERI. Dhe "shoqeri" nenkupton qe ka interesa private, ka edhe interesa te PERBASHKETA. Kapitalizmi i meshon fort pjeses se pare dhe le ne hije pjesen e dyte.


Ne kapitalizem kenaqja e interesave te perbashketa vjen si pasoje dytesore e kenaqjes se interesave vetjake qe jane paresore. 
Henri Ford e filloi biznesin e vet me 10 000 dollare qe i fitoi ne bast. Qellimi i tij paresor ishte qe AI vete te pasurohej. Si menyre pasurimi zgjodhi metoden e prodhimit te mase dhe ndarjen dhe thjeshtezimin e punes qe te ulte koston e prodhimit te veturave. Ai u be miliarder sepse e beri automobilin nga nje mjet lluksi ne nje mjet qe te perdorej nga miliona njerez qe me pare nuk e blinin dot (pra rriti numrin e klienteve). Si pasoje dytesore miliona amerikane arriten per here te pare te blejne dicka qe deri ne ate kohe ishte enderr per te pasurit vetem. Jo vetem kaq, por rrezja e tyre e pune-kerkimit nuk kufizohej me nga aq larg sa mund te ecnin ne kembe apo me kale, por mund te shkonin ne pune dhe 50-80 milje larg shtepise. Jo vetem kaq, po me mijera dealership u hapen per te shitur produktin qe prodhonte Fordi duke krijuar mijera vende pune e pasuruar mijera njerez qe merreshin me tregti e transport. Si pasoje e kopjimit te metodes se tij te prodhimit nga komplet industria amerikane, komplet shoqeria amerikane beri nje hap perpara ne permiresimin e standatit te jetes. Sa per dijeni, 8 oreshin ne Amerike dhe javen 5-diteshe te punes e nisi Fordi ne uzinat e tij sepse donte qe punetoret e tij te perdornin e te shijonin mallin qe prodhonin vete! 
Henri Fordi i vetem per te kenaqur veten e tij ka bere me teper te mira per shoqerine (indirekt) sesa te gjitha programet sociale te qeverise amerikane nga 1914 e deri me sot te marra se bashku! 




> Rezultati eshte ky qe shohim sot.
> Justifikimet qe "ky nuk eshte kapitalizem i paster" jane po aq pavlere sa justifikimet e neokomunisteve qe "eksperimenti 1917-1989" nuk ishte "komunizem i paster" apo te besiimtareve qe justifikojne krimet dhe lufterat e besimeve te tyre. Kapitalizmi nuk mund te ishte ndryshe nga c`eshte.
> 
> Megjithate besoj se kapitalizmi sic e njohim sot eshte ne fazen e dekadences dhe pas ca kohesh do i ktheje patkonjte nga dielli.


Si mund te krahasosh kapitalizmin qe ne praktike eshte zbatuar fare pak (disa vjet ne SHBA, pak vjet ne Angli, Hong Kong,Korene e Jugut apo Japoni) me komunizmin i cili jo vetem ishte i paster por u zbatua ne perpikmeri ashtu sic e donte Marksi ne pothuajse ne 1/3 e botes per 70 vjet. Marksizmi flet per ndalimin absolut te prones private dhe ekzistencen e vetme te prones se perbashket ne absolutizem. U zbatua pike per pike ne Rusi, Evropen Lindore e Azi dhe ne te gjitha vendet deshtoi!  Marksi flet per lufte klasash e zhdukje te kapitalisteve dhe rezultatet ne vendet komuniste ishin lufte civile, represion, internime e burgosje, gjenocid dhe 100 milione viktima. 
Fatmiresisht deri me sot patkonjte nga dielli i kane kthyer vetem ato sisteme qe kane provuar te cenojne te drejtat e individit. Kapitalizmi nuk eshte vendosur akoma si rend ekonomiko -politiko -social. Kur te vendoset, flasim ne se do ti ktheje patkonjte nga dielli apo jo.

----------

Cerebro (25-07-2014)

----------


## Toro

> Ne teori apo ne realitet?!


Po flasim per teorine e kapitalizmit. Ne realitet, skllavopronaria do te jete nje fenomen sa real po aq dhe bashkekohor. Kapitalizmi e konsideron skllavopronarine (pra trajtimin e njeriut si prone) si dicka te pamoralshme, te padrejte dhe te keqe (evil).

----------

